# Dust Deputy works like a charm



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks for the review. Give us a long term review after a few months please. Love to see if you are still happy with it.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for the review


----------



## bluchz (Mar 1, 2009)

I've had my eye on one of these for awhile but i never make it to the store when i have the cash. Glad to hear it works. i think the size will work well in my shop.


----------



## Tim_456 (Jul 22, 2008)

I've got the original metal version and it's a super-trooper Simple yet effective. Thanks for the review.


----------



## gabill (May 24, 2009)

Had my DD for several months and still works great.I did put it and vac on dolly to move around shop as one .Going to mount it on wall (one day).


----------



## kosta (Mar 20, 2009)

I am definitly going to get one because im tired of having to clean out my shop vac


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Please could you show us a few more pics of how it works? I am trying to guess what it is. Alistair


----------



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)

http://www.dustdeputy.com/video.htm


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

I purchased mine yesterday after reading this great site and watching the video. Buying a complete dust collection is not in the cards. It is due more to space more than the money. My shop is 10×20 ( which in Southern California where land is a premium I'm grateful for.) So it is easier to move my Shop Vac around to what machine I'm using. The filter is constantly getting clogged, which stops production on the honey do list! I must say this thing is awesome!!!!! Rockler has 20% off coupons which lowered the kit to 79.00 instead of 99.00. Thx everyone.
Ken


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

I set my Dust Deputy up this morning. This is one mean machine! This took my 5.0 Borg shop vacuum to new heights! I have never had the suction or pick-up on that machine…ever! This was well worth the $99 i spent. I did take Bill's suggestion and made a dolly for it. I just wish someone would standardize hose sizes - every machine is different.


----------



## Sarit (Oct 21, 2009)

I also had the issue of having my filters clog quickly, but what really helped was to get a vac that could take disposable vacuum bags. I know it seems counter-intuitive, but the bag keeps the filter from clogging up.
If I had the money I would go with this: http://www.clearvuecyclones.com/Ridgid_Conversion.htm which lets you use the original tub as the collection bin and maintains the same footprint as the original vac.


----------



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)

I fit the DD to my INCRA LS supersystem today and it worked wonders.


----------



## dustyal (Nov 19, 2008)

Hooked up my dust deputy to a new Ridgid R4516 bench top contractor saw. Worked really well. Like others have said, hoses tend to be loose… nothing is standard, but that is what the book says… use a little tape…

I've been using my 12 gal ShopVac for dust collection and remain happy with it… I use it with an internal bag to keep the exhaust dust down… that works and it retains good suction. Now with dust deputy the bag won't fill up nearly as often. With the bag, the filter stays clean and doesn't readily clog.


----------

